# Gibson Les Paul - $200 (A case of too good to be true)



## william1997 (Dec 13, 2021)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca















Seller also has a 2019 Yaris up for $750...something smells fishy!


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Well at least the yaris is priced right


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

william1997 said:


> Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds
> 
> 
> Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.
> ...


I'd buy it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Only accepts phone calls

289-673-3016


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

A legit Gibson LP Standard (see TRC), replete with gold hardware, for 200 bones. Don't think so.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Can someone be charged for selling a Chibson and not disclosing that it's not an authentic Gibson?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Can someone be charged for selling a Chibson and not disclosing that it's not an authentic Gibson?


This person may legitimately believe it's a Gibson, since they don't know any better and that's what the headstock says. Just like they believe they're selling a "real" Toyota, since they don't know any better (it's a friggin' _Yaris_) and that's what the badge says.


----------



## william1997 (Dec 13, 2021)

The one picture the seller does provide looks like a real Gibson, with a 90s era standard TRC (different font). However, seems like he is in a hurry to sell...I reckon its stolen gear


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

william1997 said:


> However, seems like he is in a hurry to sell...I reckon its stolen gear


Found it in the bck of the stolen Yaris.... ( car's sold now, chopshop )


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> This person may legitimately believe it's a Gibson, since they don't know any better and that's what the headstock says. Just like they believe they're selling a "real" Toyota, since they don't know any better (it's a friggin' _Yaris_) and that's what the badge says.


Yes, I realize that, but try that excuse with a cop sometime (ignorance of the law is no excuse).


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

In reality though, who's stupid enough to complain to the cops that they _thought_ they were getting a real Gibson for $200...and are feeling ripped off??? Even if it's a Chibson w/ hsc, you'd get your money back selling it honestly for just what it is.


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Maybe numbers aren’t his strong suit and he forgot a zero for both items?!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Currently getting the 2019 Yaris and Gibson Les Paul from this guy would cost $950 if bought separately. I'm wondering if he'd do a package deal. Do you thing $750 would be fair?


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Anyone call him yet?!  This could be the deal of the century! Also bring protection or a weapon. Lol


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

I had left my number for this person to call me back which she did. There is “no deal” to be had here: Lady who called back told me that both her and her mother are being harassed by a DJ with whom they cancelled his services. So instead of being professional and understanding, he put up three ads with unbelievably ridiculous prices telling people to call her contact numbers at all hours (emails and messages will not be answered). I had suggested that she call the Police and explain the situation and hopefully charge the “goof” with harassment, which she is about to do. So, my brothers and sisters, please do not call the number because there is no guitar and there is no car to be purchased. 
Cheers everyone, Ed


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

skeetz said:


> I had left my number for this person to call me back which she did. There is “no deal” to be had here: Lady who called back told me that both her and her mother are being harassed by a DJ with whom they cancelled his services. So instead of being professional and understanding, he put up three ads with unbelievably ridiculous prices telling people to call her contact numbers at all hours (emails and messages will not be answered). I had suggested that she call the Police and explain the situation and hopefully charge the “goof” with harassment, which she is about to do. So, my brothers and sisters, please do not call the number because there is no guitar and there is no car to be purchased.
> Cheers everyone, Ed


Wow. What a D bag. You should have got the name of the DJ business


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> Wow. What a D bag. You should have got the name of the DJ business


Without a doubt. Would be smart for her to report the ads too if by chance someone speaks with her.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> This person may legitimately believe it's a Gibson, since they don't know any better and that's what the headstock says.


Nobody thinking they owned a legit Gibson would sell it for that price.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Yes, I realize that, but try that excuse with a cop sometime (ignorance of the law is no excuse).


That wouldn't be ignorance of the law, it would be ignorance of a crime having been committed which is completely different.


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

Just watching out for my GC brothers and sisters.i left her a couple messages which were suggested by a couple members - she also posted on Kijiji that these are a couple of “Fake Ads”. She also thanked us all.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Fake ad









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## skeetz (Mar 26, 2014)

DJ Shayne Willey is the name and as of the past 30-60 minutes, his number is no longer “in service”. I guess the “D-bag” realized that he went “a little to far”. I hope that the Police catch up to him. Hope he loses some business- ain’t karma a bitch?


----------



## ricky_b (Feb 15, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> Wow. What a D bag. You should have got the name of the DJ business


Crazy. If it was me getting the calls I would just give out the DJ's home address and tell them half price if they pick it up today LoL


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

ricky_b said:


> Crazy. If it was me getting the calls I would just give out the DJ's home address and tell them half price if they pick it up today LoL


Yeah...but in the process you really are dicking around a bunch of innocent wanna be buyers. Although it could be argued "if you're stupid enough to think you can get an LP fo $100...".


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Can someone be charged for selling a Chibson and not disclosing that it's not an authentic Gibson?


I would think so. What he's doing is considered fraud by not disclosing that it's a Chinese replica.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

skeetz said:


> DJ Shayne Willey is the name and as of the past 30-60 minutes, his number is no longer “in service”. I guess the “D-bag” realized that he went “a little to far”. I hope that the Police catch up to him. Hope he loses some business- ain’t karma a bitch?


What town is he in? He’ll have to start up under a new name at some point.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

…and who the hell is hiring a DJ during COVID anyway?!?


----------

